# Nautilus mini bvc coils



## crack2483 (31/7/15)

Any vendors have stock? Seems everyone is out of stock that I checked on.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (31/7/15)

Hey there @crack2483 we do have stock.

www.atomixvapes.co.za

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirk (31/7/15)

crack2483 said:


> Any vendors have stock? Seems everyone is out of stock that I checked on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hey,

I have a pack of 5 you can grab for R150... Shop Not online just yet, but welcome to collect from me in either Sandton or Woodmead 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## crack2483 (31/7/15)

Dirk said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a pack of 5 you can grab for R150... Shop Not online just yet, but welcome to collect from me in either Sandton or Woodmead
> 
> Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


Collection might be expensive but thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (31/7/15)

Haha, NP ;P might have worked if u were inn jb/pta! 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (31/7/15)

crack2483 said:


> Collection might be expensive but thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nice to see fellow vaper from EL, I stay in Gonubie. I am going to order some BVC coils in the next two weeks from JHB or PTA and have a free courier option. You can PM me....


----------



## crack2483 (31/7/15)

Twisper said:


> Nice to see fellow vaper from EL, I stay in Gonubie. I am going to order some BVC coils in the next two weeks from JHB or PTA and have a free courier option. You can PM me....


Ah, thanks for the offer. Unfortunately I don't think this last coil I'm using is going to last two weeks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisper (31/7/15)

crack2483 said:


> Ah, thanks for the offer. Unfortunately I don't think this last coil I'm using is going to last two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



If you can get it to me I can rebuild it for you, only reason I need new ones is to get the rubber grommets from the bodies. My grommets are klaar.....


----------

